# Taking T-Shirt Pictures



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,
I was wondering about taking the pictures of your shirts that you will show on your e-commerce website. Currently I have pictures of them on mannequins, but I notice a lot of companies just laying them flat, taking a photo, then removing the background. Has anyone tried both ways? I am curious as I have had my website operational for three months now and have not sold a single shirt. 
Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thank You,

Aaron Salter
Someone's Hero


----------



## DecalDesignsGirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this your site? 
http://www.storenvy.com/stores/14141-someone-s-hero

If so I think the mannequin shoulda are fine. The shirt photos look professional. 

Are you only looking for feedback on the mannequins or more the overall site?


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

DecalDesignsGirl said:


> Is this your site?
> Store - Someone's Hero · Storenvy
> 
> If so I think the mannequin shoulda are fine. The shirt photos look professional.
> ...


My actual site is [in the signature]
Any feedback on pictures, overall look, feel of the site, etc would be appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## Weiskamp (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think it's a bad site. It's very straightforward and easy to navigate. The photos seem fine to me as well. 

As for your lack of sales, how are you promoting your site? Have you checked the actual traffic (if you can) on your site? It might be more an issue of getting your name out there on the web. Do you think that some of these charities that you are supporting would be willing to link to your site?


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

This is just my (one small opinion in the large world), but my guess is that your lack of sales might be due to a miss in your _design concept._ You seem to be promoting the idea that (I) am the hero and that (I) want to show everyone that.  This is the disconnect (to me). I don't think that people want to promote themselves as being the hero. Those that they support (are the hero). It seems counter productive. Again, this is just me. Thats how I see it and I would never openly want to call myself a hero, no matter how I might have gained that status. I think all you need to do is switch that around to show that _those the buyer supports_ (through the purchase) would be the HERO.

Shirts, photo's layout of site, all good.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Dot-Tone. 

Also if your designs aren't selling try selling t-shirts to companies with their logos. Also sports teams. 

This guy sells Uniforms Made in America even if you don't have a big store: www.Athletic-Uniforms.com 

Tell him Paul sent you. Maybe he'll buy me a cup of coffee.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am curious as I have had my website operational for three months now and have not sold a single shirt.


That would have a lot to do with your marketing and advertising that you've done. 

The t-shirt pictures may play a part, but the important part is advertising your product to the right people.


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

someoneshero said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering about taking the pictures of your shirts that you will show on your e-commerce website. Currently I have pictures of them on mannequins, but I notice a lot of companies just laying them flat, taking a photo, then removing the background. Has anyone tried both ways? I am curious as I have had my website operational for three months now and have not sold a single shirt.
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I'm going to give you my completely biased opinion and say go all out with the photos.

We just did a photoshoot where we took a couple models and themed to pictures to fit in with the design and brand.

Our brand is more tongue-in-cheek, but you could do something similar. Why not show the different kinds of hero wearing the tees? That way people can associate themselves or someone they know with the t-shirt designs.

I've never been a fan of mannequins as I think they look soulless. I want to see people enjoying your tees so I can image myself enjoying them.

You could get friends to help you out if you don't want to get models (we did both), but I think that would breathe some life into the site.


----------



## JAEB (May 22, 2008)

The tee pics look fine .Using live models is a better bet . That being said your real problem really is you need an advertising plan in place or no one will even visit the site much less buy a shirt. Try pay for click with google
Good luck, Eric


----------



## smartartgraphics (Jul 5, 2011)

someoneshero said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering about taking the pictures of your shirts that you will show on your e-commerce website. Currently I have pictures of them on mannequins, but I notice a lot of companies just laying them flat, taking a photo, then removing the background. Has anyone tried both ways? I am curious as I have had my website operational for three months now and have not sold a single shirt.
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Site lookd good. I'm trying to build mine now. Who did you use? It say Volusion? How much did it cost, and how user friendly is it? Also did you use photoshop to remove the background? I'm attempting to use wordpress.com, www.smartartgraphics.wordpress.com is all I have now. I will purchase the domain name and remove wordpress once it is operational. Please give advice.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

smartartgraphics said:


> Site lookd good. I'm trying to build mine now. Who did you use? It say Volusion? How much did it cost, and how user friendly is it? Also did you use photoshop to remove the background? I'm attempting to use wordpress.com, www.smartartgraphics.wordpress.com is all I have now. I will purchase the domain name and remove wordpress once it is operational. Please give advice.



Yes, I am currently using Volusion for my web design. I wanted to use something that I could make adjustments to so I wouldn't have to rely on and pay someone else to update every little thing as I progress. It seems very user friendly, but I just wish it was more dynamic. I designed everything as I went along and their support staff was quick to respond to any questions I had. It is a free template, but their service costs a hefty $29 per month.
Yes, I used Photoshop Elements to remove the background from my photos.
I hope this helps!


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

dot-tone said:


> This is just my (one small opinion in the large world), but my guess is that your lack of sales might be due to a miss in your _design concept._ You seem to be promoting the idea that (I) am the hero and that (I) want to show everyone that.  This is the disconnect (to me). I don't think that people want to promote themselves as being the hero. Those that they support (are the hero). It seems counter productive. Again, this is just me. Thats how I see it and I would never openly want to call myself a hero, no matter how I might have gained that status. I think all you need to do is switch that around to show that _those the buyer supports_ (through the purchase) would be the HERO.
> 
> Shirts, photo's layout of site, all good.


Dot,
I totally understand where you are coming from. My whole idea with "Someone's Hero" is for someone to purchase the shirt for their hero so they can know that what they do doesn't go unnoticed. Either for a soldier or fireman that puts his/her life on the line everyday or even a mother/father that does things everyday in support of someone else.
Or on the other hand, by purchasing a shirt, money from the sale goes toward a great cause, thus making them someone's hero.
Maybe this was clearer in my head as I clearly see this link. However, it seems that I need to make this more clear in my marketing.
Thank you, I appreciate the sincere feedback!


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

I will add my vote also for good pictures at your site. With on-line sales it is more about the traffic you get. Are they really the targeted buyers and is there enough of them visiting?


----------



## februaryson (Mar 10, 2011)

NigelT said:


> I'm going to give you my completely biased opinion and say go all out with the photos.
> 
> We just did a photoshoot where we took a couple models and themed to pictures to fit in with the design and brand.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Nigel, pictures of actual people help a whole lot. The mannequins aren't doing you any favors.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

My comment on the photos is they are way way too dark.

Someone turn the light on - Man you are in the Southern States of the USA, there is enough sun to burn your eyes out this time of year.
It looks like they were taken on a wet Wednesday in December in Manchester (UK) or more like something in a dungeon.

Mannequins can look spooky when it is dark photos.
Get the shirts on the backs of some hero's
Where are your heros I am thinking.

You should have a million billion friends on Facebook and Twitter if you are raising money for good causes.
Where is the support from the charities you are supporting?

Where are the people you are helping to tug at the heart strings.
Link up to a kids' charity - it is mercenary perhaps but there is nothing better than kids to get money coming in and you can distribute it to all your good causes then.
Make people feel they are buying something that is going to help real people they can see.

Get some youtube videos up.
Get some pictures of the CMA festival.
Get some fire officers wearing your shirts - women will love to see some strapping firemen in your shirts.

My list would go on for hours.
There is so much more promo you could do.
Links from the charity sites into your site - it will bump up the Google rating. Get yourself on big hitting sites with Google and have links coming into your site. This is like nitro for a site's ratings. If a popular site is linking into your site, Google thinks your site must be good.
Where are all the press and local radio and TV stuff, features about someone's hero selling shirts at CMA festival etc etc etc to help the soldiers, firemen, cancer victims..... 

I could go on but I think my message is clear.


----------



## njfail (Aug 12, 2011)

after reading your site, I can see that you've been to events and have sold shirts (50 shirts in the 1st 3 weeks).

While at events, you should be spamming your website everywhere you can.
You should have your site URL on a banner, make a shirt with your site url on it. Some people will want to support you for supporting charities, so they'll buy YOUR shirts.
You want people to buy the shirt, then go home and visit your website. And you want people who see your shirts and like them but don't have money to go home and buy one from your website.

Get bumper stickers that say "Someone's Hero" and "supportmyhero.com" right below it.
...and give the bumper stickers away for free at events, or with purchases if you start running out.


----------



## History Clothing (Aug 13, 2011)

Also, a quick notice, it seems your entire site is in flash. This makes it really hard for search engines to find you.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

History Clothing said:


> Also, a quick notice, it seems your entire site is in flash. This makes it really hard for search engines to find you.


Yes this is something I noticed.

Google "reads" the html on a page. It reads the text, the magic key words which aren't really that magic any more. But it does read the pages.

So the issue with Flash is the Google bots cannot read Flash. It is a video and they can't read a video. They can read the title or alternative text of a video but can't see the content of the video. Your page will have nothing on it. It might look ace to humans but for Google's spider bots it is all invisible.

The other issue is it is Flash - I am not an Apple person but are all the Apple people going to see your site?

The other thing worth mentioning are the incoming links (from your big charity sites, newspaper websites who are running an article on you as a human issue feature....) these are very important to the SEO of a page.
Google supposes that if a highly ranked page is linking into your page there must be something worth looking at on your page.

Important in this is that the content of the page linking into your page has got something to do with what is on your page.

So if the New York Times runs an article on "streetwear" and has a link on that page which links to your tee shirt page with all your funky "streetwear" this will figure highly for your streetwear page.
But if the restaurant page of the NYT were for some reason linking to your streetwear page it wouldn't work quite so well.

Someone asked (on another thread) about having lots of pages on their site or concentrating their content into a few pages, from a SEO point of view. If you have got incoming links then those incoming links will be more concetrated onto a few pages, so logically those pages will rank more highly.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw other's giving their .02 about the overall deisgn of the website so here is mine:

-White text on black is hard to read after a few sentences. 
-That little "scroll" thing that happens when I click on a menu button is very annoying and makes me want to leave the site.

Your market is ACTUALLY gifts. Your Shirts should be marketed as a gift not as a Tshirt for sale. I'd put in a big banner somewhere "THE PERFECT GIFT FOR YOUR HERO!!" Then, I'd advertise as "the best gift for your loved one" but don't LIMIT your self to JUST military, fireman etc.. maybe someone's hero is thier "mom" or "dad" or "grandpa" or "teacher" etc.... So you need to accept that your selling gifts - not tshirts and then market accordingly. That is, sell in gift shops, create ads that are geared to gift giving/buying etc and definately work out THESE kinks before the holiday season gets here!!


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

GN said:


> Your market is ACTUALLY gifts. Your Shirts should be marketed as a gift not as a Tshirt for sale. I'd put in a big banner somewhere "THE PERFECT GIFT FOR YOUR HERO!!" Then, I'd advertise as "the best gift for your loved one" but don't LIMIT your self to JUST military, fireman etc.. maybe someone's hero is thier "mom" or "dad" or "grandpa" or "teacher" etc.... So you need to accept that your selling gifts - not tshirts and then market accordingly. That is, sell in gift shops, create ads that are geared to gift giving/buying etc and definately work out THESE kinks before the holiday season gets here!!


Maybe I have missed something but the site is selling tee shirts and raising money this way for good causes.


----------



## njfail (Aug 12, 2011)

On the Rocks said:


> Maybe I have missed something but the site is selling tee shirts and raising money this way for good causes.


Yes, his website sells tshirts.

When he said gifts, he meant it in terms of marketing.

The website sells tshirts just as tshirthell, threadless, etc.
He thinks the author should advertise the tshirts as gifts for friends and family, instead of as shirts for yourself.

So he thinks the author should still sell tshirts, but just market them differently.

Which I think is quite a good idea.


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

njfail said:


> Yes, his website sells tshirts.
> 
> When he said gifts, he meant it in terms of marketing.
> 
> ...


Acknowledged.

I agree part of the marketing angle for the tee shirts should be that they are something anyone can give to anyone they feel is their hero.

There should be lines where we have wife/husband/dad/mom/happy mother's day/happy father's day/etc etc etc

There should be examples of people who have bought tee shirts for their hero. A little story of someone special.

There should be competitions where people nominate their hero and have a prize for the biggest hero but make it an event at one of the charities' do's. Entwine it in with selling tee shirts or other products.

Make the purchase achieve something tangible.
Buy a tee shirt and you will achieve x,y,z.
Like they say give $5 a month and you give a child sight or provide fresh water to someone and help stop them dying of some awful disease.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

On the Rocks said:


> Acknowledged.
> 
> I agree part of the marketing angle for the tee shirts should be that they are something anyone can give to anyone they feel is their hero.
> 
> ...


I like the competition idea and the stories of their heroes online for everyone to read. Perhaps for the competition idea the prize could be a free Tshirt. 

Think about it: If you hold a contest "Tell us why your hero is the 'best' hero" And then, you ask people to vote, and the prize is that that person gets a free ???? (something- like a donation to charity in their heroes name or a free tshirt or both etc)..well the person that writes the stories will invite ALL their friends to come to the page to vote for their story!! So you might give up a free T, but will gain a lot of exposure and traffic. That's how American Idol does it! Just copy successful people/companies - don't reinvent the wheel!


----------



## zombiepenguin (Aug 5, 2011)

I liked your site. The pictures are really good; I thought it looked really professional. I've had some problems picking up internet sales; I've been getting most of my sales by going to art shows around town. All my internet sales have been to friends in other states. I plan to start using Google's ad words and Facebook ads to try to boost online sales. There is a charge but I am hoping to start building a online sales foundation.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

My best selling shirts are the ones shown with a model wearing it versus just being shot on my hardwood floor. Just my 2 cents.

I have a few shirt ideas that put one's self on a pedestal. I'm torn with the concept but I believe it's a good self-esteem booster that might be fine if executed well.


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

someoneshero said:


> My actual site is [in the signature]
> Any feedback on pictures, overall look, feel of the site, etc would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank You!



i think the site looks great. but i do have to say i dont like the pictures of shirts at all. you sound like you have some design experience so you should look into getting some t shirt templates. they work in photoshop and you can just place your design on the shirt in photo shop. if you get the good ones it will look like an actual shirt and no customer will know the difference.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, so this is truly great! I can appreciate all of your honest feedback.
I am in love with my Someone's Hero concept and get a lot of positive feedback from my face to face customers. My idea is that someone can purchase a shirt for their hero, mother/father, soldier, firefighter, etc to let them know that what they do does not go unnoticed. Or by buying the shirt, they themselves are someone's hero because a portion of their purchase is going to help someone, somewhere in need. I can see from some of your comments where this message can be a little fuzzy and self promoting. I need to clearly define my concept. It really is a great gift for say a soldier to buy his parent.
I _just_ finished a total revamp of my site. I dropped Volusions's $55/month site and went over to Wix's $16/month site. The site is now way more dynamic, however I am now on a flash platform that can cause issues in itself with Apple users and SEO. It will just be the price I have to accept until I can hire someone to build the site I need. Or who knows, maybe this will work out fine. I know Wix, so it is very easy to manipulate into my needs.
I think my main objective is for better shirt photos. I want to get some shirts on models with random fun backgrounds. I live in Nashville Tennessee so we have some great backdrops. 
I got really lucky at the CMA event to get hooked up with a promoter for the Heroes Music Festival in Atlanta next month. They are expecting 100K in attendance over the four day event. So if you take that and cut in half, 50K is still great numbers, especially with my concept matching theirs.
I like the contest idea. As soon as I can find a good voting widget or add on, I may give it a try.
I am in this to make money, but just as equally to give back as much as I can. And by selling more shirts I can expand into more designs supporting more charities. I have two new designs slated for September, one for law enforcement and one for teachers. More designs, more major events, and more donations.....those are my ultimate goals.
Thank you all again for the time to review my new site and provide feedback.

Aaron
Someone's Hero


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

not to keep going over the same thing but i have many shirt templates that are real models and i used to just photoshop my designs on them. you could also photoshop in the background like you were talking about. also i used to use wix but i finally broke down and bought dreamweaver and with a little youtube and google i can now build my own sites. the overall cost is way less when you consider i only pay a few dollars for hosting...just a thought. but your new site does look good and i think what your doing is great work


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

hawaiianshirts said:


> not to keep going over the same thing but i have many shirt templates that are real models and i used to just photoshop my designs on them. you could also photoshop in the background like you were talking about. also i used to use wix but i finally broke down and bought dreamweaver and with a little youtube and google i can now build my own sites. the overall cost is way less when you consider i only pay a few dollars for hosting...just a thought. but your new site does look good and i think what your doing is great work


You can certainly have a site for much cheaper. I pay about £36/year for hosting and domain registration.

I think other than expert webmasters, few people use Dreamweaver to create their websites. There are so many content management systems and good templates with plug in carts, it really is not worth the headache of building a site from scratch. No point in re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

My 2 cents.
I hve to agree about being called a hero. I theink the wording throws me off.
I would get those who are your target (HEROS) in the shirts. seems you are shooting for specific targets Military/cancer survivors etc. find events that correspond to your targets give out some freebies in exchange take some real pictures with your target audience. let them know you are there and care about there causes.
Good luck.


----------

